

Has anyone ever used this site to get a name for their business? Is it legit? - Stargo
http://www.brandroot.com/business-names

======
pedalpete
I'm sure it's 'legit', but if you're a start-up, I would recommend that you
can probably do everything they are doing for you for a much better cost.

They are just selling you domain names, and have added a pretty basic logo to
it. Is that really going to match and define your brand going forward?

Take the time and figure out what you want your brand to be/say, you'd be
surprised how many great names you can find.

~~~
Stargo
Hey thanks pedalpete. I'm not thinking so much of using the logo. I just
really want a particular name they have. I've found others but this one is
actually the cheapest. And honestly, I'm tired of looking for an available
.com domain name with this sort of brandable style they offer. I haven't found
one yet. :/

------
nkurz
I find it extremely unlikely that a new user would sign up simply to ask a
question about a new domain reseller. I find it even more unlikely that such a
user would be named "Stargo" when "stargo.com" is one of the example sites
used by that reseller. Please go shill somewhere else.

